# Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 Turbo Diesel - starting issues...



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

My 2007 Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 Turbo Diesel has had a few problems with starting.

Every couple of starts, it seems to 'overrun' as if struggling to kick into full flow.

A little more seldom, it takes a good few tries to start at all.

I have had my battery tested and it is fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi al dubley


There is a problem with the glow plugs if they have never been replaced have them checked out.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I should have explained a little better...

I have actually been to a few different garages and had different responses from each, hence coming to this board.

One garage told me that my battery was fine, but the fact that I tend to use my car for short journeys could be a problem. I was advised to take it for a longer run every now and then.

I spoke to a friend who told me that he would doubt my glow plugs are an issue as the car is relatively new? Please not that I am not knocking your advice here at all - I know very little about cars!

A few weeks ago, my car wouldn't start at all and I had to call the AA. The guy did some diagnostics and got me back on the road but advised I went straight to a garage without turning off my engine.

He said that my battery was on its last legs and my crankshaft sensor may need replacing.

I went to yet another, different garage, where the guy cleared the error on my dashboard, told me my battery was completely fine and that I should carry on as normal. He said to go back if anything else happened and that he doubted the sensor was to blame.

One thing he did advise was that I half-start my car (to the point where the glow plugs heat), turn it off and then repeat the process, to ensure the fuel is heated - is this good advice?

Thank you very much,

Al


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Whether you are taking long or short drives it doesn't really make a difference whether its gas or diesel to the car's charging system ( alternator), if its working properly the battery will always be fully charged at all times. 


The crank sensor on the other hand is a whole other matter, what it does is it tells the computer that the piston is at TDC ( top dead center) and it is ready for the power stroke. When the sensor gives out the engine stumbles or dies instantly.


The problem you are having as I understand it is that you are cranking to fire the engine but it takes a few more revolutions before it actually runs. In colder temperatures diesels take allot longer to fire up thats why many people have block heaters set up to help the engine fire up more easily. In some cases when they don't fire at all, ether is used but it is not recommended because it dries out the cylinders. 


My advice to you is when your engine is dead cold turn the key in the on position look at your dash where the glow plug light is and wait until it completely shuts off before attempting to fire the engine. The glow plugs will take several seconds to reach maximum temperature pre-heating the chamber to remove any moisture from the cylinders. After the light shuts off then you can fire up the engine _not before _ and see what effect it has. If the engine fails to start then there is a problem with your glow plugs or the fuel delivery system.


----------

